# We made babies!!!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

We've been working on our Red Kribensis for some time. They bred, then the male TKO'd the female. We raised up two of their previous fry and tried to get him to pair up. He did- after the male killed one of the females. Crazy fish.

Yesterday I was talking to a guy from my club about if I had any of them available and I said "They don't want to breed for us!". Lo and behold, I'm shipping some java moss, I peek into the tank and see 12 fry! Female intact too!  Whew! That took more effort than I'm used to with Pelvicachromis.

Here's the monster male:









Goes to show you that a little effort goes a long way. Hopefully they raise the brood successfully!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Useless without a photo of the fry, right?










They are along the sand by the coconut's right side. Awww....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

He's gorgeous. It took me a moment but I finally seen the fry... Congrats!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on the babies!!

Very strange behavior though! My pair is extremely docile! The male is a teddy bear compared with the female. She seems to do most of the work, chasing away all the intruder fish lol! They spawned for their second time now, and I think they are raising the fry although I'm not 100% sure they didn't eat them again as I don't have a flash light.

Check out my thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...t-bought-pair-pelvicachromis-taeniatus-5.html


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

sweet, nice job! What species of Pelvicachromis is that?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

we thought P. sacromontis at first, but they're a red morph of P. pulcher. A pretty nice red morph.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

A *very* nice form of P.pulcher... Definitely not P.sacrimontis.

Great male and very good red colouration. Good spotted caudal fin too. Hope he passes those qualities along to the babies.

Ed


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ed- what's the best way to tell the difference between the species? I dont have to count fin rays, do i? LOL.


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

try to get a hold of Ted Judy he is a big westie guy, I bet he will give you some info. That is a very nice male what does the female look like. I don't know Teds email but he does have a website. google teds fishroom.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on your babies!!! :cheer2: I just found Krib babies in my tank tonight!! It's so exciting. I need to read your thread to find out if I need to do anything or just leave them alone! Your male is beautiful.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Feed them lots of food and keep the water clean! That's about all it takes. I've bred P. taeniatus morphs left and right, but these red kribs have given me issues. I'll see if I can get a pic of the female. 

We plan to have the parents raise the fry for 2ish weeks then we'll transfer them to a grow out tank and try to repeat the luck with the parents. We have to wait to take the fry 1; because i dislike artificial raising of fry, 2; because the female isn't ready to spawn again and the male will chase her (to death- he's done it before). Plus we get better results if the parents raise the fry, usually at least. I'll keep the thread updated.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Six said:


> ed- what's the best way to tell the difference between the species? I dont have to count fin rays, do i? LOL.


A couple of key features are the black/dusky yellow in the dorsal of the females (rather than with stripes/markings as in P.pulcher) and the more rounded snout of P.sacrimontis. Caudal fin is rounded to slightly rhomboid rather than pointed. They also always seem much darker to me, probably as the dark londitudinal stripe seems thicker and almost always is present. Not sure on the meristics of them anyway to give you fin and scale counts!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

LOL. I thought the sacrimontis had more of a pug-nose, it's hard to tell without seeing them first hand. 
Looks like all the little guys are doing well still! Eating just about anything, daphnia, cyclopeeze, and tiny pellets.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Looks like 10 are left. The pair killed off their killiefish dithers. adults and babies. Whew. these guys are fearsome!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the losses, but I suppose 10 are still better than none!


----------

